

Scientists cure cancer, but no one takes notice - artribou
http://www.sott.net/article/228583-Scientists-cure-cancer-but-no-one-takes-notice

======
bdfh42
If there were a robust peer reviewed research report that detailed cancer
cures in the manner this post suggests to be true it would be world headline
news.

Claiming that is is somehow suppressed because it is not possible to patent
the idea is just like the huckster trying to sell you a car that runs on water
- but the oil companies are trying to suppress it.

------
mooism2
Not proven. Overhyped.
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/cure-
for-cancer-resurfaces-and.html)

